# Sog fitting, not in the door?



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The instructions indicate that the ventilator should be mounted through the door of the toilet compartment.

There is room to the side of the door in my toilet compartment to fit the SOG outlet, through the side wall of the van.


Any known let or hindrance as to why I shouldn't fit it there?

Would make things a bit tidier.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I can't see any harm in putting it there as long as you are happy cutting into the bodywork and are able to seal up so as it will be water/moisture tight.

As long as the door will open fully to remove the cassette and not foul on the SOG outlet.

Johnny F


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi you have to take the flexi pipe off to empty- fit back on, but if this is no problem then go ahead.
terry


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

as in previous answers - no probs - go for it


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you can locate it ok, then it would be more convenient as it would put less strain on the door & its hinges


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't fit the ventilator anywhere near the door [or under where the awning will cover] :wink:


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We had the same problem so I fitted it in the body just in front of the cassette door, all works fine.
Colin


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,
We didn't want to vent out through the door or the wall as it was the awning side and it disfigures the van, so we used 1.25" waste pipe and vented it underneath the van as there was an existing vent/pressure relief pipe from the Thetford. The charcoal filter and cover are now under the van and protected from the road spray by a simple aluminium cover.
It works well and so long as the wind is in the right direction keeps the awning "fume" free 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have this afternoon just fitted the Sog kit to our C200. 

We had been very aware of the whiffs. 

During the fitting process I discovered that ours has the external ventilation system fitted. 

The holding tank has an opening in the pressure release valve (different style to the non-ventilated type) which mates up with an opening with a rubber flexible seal. That then leads into a black ribbed pipe which disappears vertically down into the base and thence down through the floor of the van by the wheel arch. 

During the modification work I discovered that the bit between the rubber seal and the pipe is sealed by a strip of double-sided sticky tape, which was not fully in position. 
The significance of that has only just dawned on me it was probably the source of the whiffs!! 

Now, here is the interesting bit. 

Rather than cut a ruddy great hole (37mm dia) in the locker door or sidewall and then screw the filter housing on the outside and then seal it all up with Sikawhatnot, why not....... 

........use the existing external ventilation pipe? 

So, I modified the large diameter (37mm) extract fan housing by attaching (using silicone sealant) a small funnel. The outlet from the funnel is a push-fit into the end of the existing ventilation pipe. 

OK, it is somewhat smaller in diameter but it doesn't seem to restrict the air-flow too much. 

I shan't even bother with mounting the carbon filter just yet - will see how my system works out first. 

Watch this space!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi


If you are having nasty whifs outside then you need to change the filter. 


Motorhomer


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The whiffs were inside.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> The whiffs were inside.


Then my question is if it is a sog fitting is it fitted correctly if so no whiffs inside & if not fitted correctly you will get whiffs inside & I am speaking from one who has experience of both .

Motorhomer


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, I may have confused you.

The whiffs were before I fitted the S O G unit yesterday.

In fact since the van was new, seven months ago.

Had I known what I know now, I could have made the whole kit up for less than a tenner!

The existing over-pressure vent in the cassette would have simply been force-ventilated via the existing external ventilation pipe which is already in situ. 
I would have used a small 12V fan in the existing pipe.

No messing about with the extra flexible pipe which has to be disconnected for emptying - remembering not to lose the temporary stopper.

I shall put my mind to it - perhaps there is a market out there!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi already been done by Vicadicdoc and myself :lol: also spoiler for roof vents
terry


----------

